# seasoned veterans



## orangesunshine (May 5, 2012)

:stoned: pre-senior moment---can someone confirm with me when changing an already flowering light regime---(from 12/12 ID to approx 14.14 and increasing light OD)---that it is best to extend the dark period cause it is less stressful on the plant---in other words---move her OD when it's still night ID and night OD is just beginning---essentially skipping a day and giving her 2 nights in a row---:48:  ---yes---it may reveg and that is ok---


----------



## getnasty (May 5, 2012)

I confirm reading this on these boards. I believe I read that it's better to have a longer night cycle than it is to have a longer light cycle, as well. I did this when I in advertantly knocked the switch to manual override on my timer. Oops. ;o


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> :stoned: pre-senior moment---can someone confirm with me when changing an already flowering light regime---(from 12/12 ID to approx 14.14 and increasing light OD)---that it is best to extend the dark period cause it is less stressful on the plant---in other words---move her OD when it's still night ID and night OD is just beginning---essentially skipping a day and giving her 2 nights in a row---:48:  ---yes---it may reveg and that is ok---



:aok: ...  though IMO... a single long day shouldn't be a problem either.


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

One time either way IMO will not hurt or cause revegging or stress. It's the repeated stressing that causes the problems


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

thanks you guys---it is the stress that is stressing me out---mainly concerned about possibly herming a feminized plant that i been cloning for a couple clicks and am now gonna attempt to cross with a normal growing male---should be interesting to say the least---feel free 2 add anything you think may be helpful---having a good day---mojo your way


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

No way would I think about using a feminized plant for breeding. You know one of the parents of the feminized plants was a force to hermie plant


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

yes sir---i do i do ozzy---how many generations would you think it would take to "breed out" the hermie trait


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

IMO never without being able to genetically map the plants you would never know if you had the gene breed out of the crosses.


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

do you think the pollen chuckers spinckter is puckering right now :rofl: 

bye the way---good to see you ozzy

here's where i am at---i got what appears to be a pretty solid male to make some beans with and want to run it with all i got and the blue rhino (feminized) is beginning to impress---one click with it did start to herm cause i flowered it too long---but it was saved---i also have experience spending days cleaning a crop of nanners that appeared on an og crop that went off a while back---so i know what a can of worms that a hermie infestation can be---not sure if i would put that effort out again if it were to happen with the BR---but am interested to see if the BR can be stabilized by diluting the hermie trait---


----------



## Hick (May 6, 2012)

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> do you think the pollen chuckers spinckter is puckering right now :rofl:
> 
> bye the way---good to see you ozzy
> 
> here's where i am at---i got what appears to be a pretty solid male to make some beans with and want to run it with all i got and the blue rhino (feminized) is beginning to impress---one click with it did start to herm cause i flowered it too long---but it was saved---i also have experience spending days cleaning a crop of nanners that appeared on an og crop that went off a while back---so i know what a can of worms that a hermie infestation can be---not sure if i would put that effort out again if it were to happen with the BR---but am interested to see if the BR can be stabilized by diluting the hermie trait---



It could be a daunting process through several generations of very selective breeding, but "IMO" it _probably_.. can be kept/made 'at leas' recessive, and not a 'dominate' trait.
  "I" would begin by throwing stress at every female progeny and see how she reacts.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

I would say you have a long road to go down til you could be sure the hermie trait is recessive but like *Hick* said" Stressing the females to the max would be the only way to pick a female from the seeds to take the cross to the next step of use


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

thanks *hick*---how's ur azzz lol---thank you---i do appreciate your sense of humor and words of wisdom---pretty clear already that one pheno didn't like the extended flowering period and she's gone now---on the 3rd click with cuts from this BR now and she is doing well and getting better---got one progeny to donate to the project this time---not sure if i bring the ***** back ID to finish or leave her OD where she will be exposed to the different and full spectrum of light, temps, still increasing daylight, and other OD influences---certainly should stress the heck out of her and increase her odds of herming---what do you think---ID or out


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

Take clones and stress them in everyway you can think to stress them. too much nutes, too little nutes, light poisoning, overwatering under watering everything you can think of that would be a stresser


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

ozzy---i would love to have the luxury to do that with a bunch of clones but i need the harvest man---

hick---as far as it being a daunting process and task---it's really nothing more than what is done with a perpetual harvest anyhaw


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 6, 2012)

needing to harvest and trying to breed are to different horses that can't be rode at the same time. you can build a small room for the purpose of testing plants for breeding. IMO breeding stock and smoking stock are to different things that need to be kept sepparate so that you can watch the breeders more closely


----------



## orangesunshine (May 6, 2012)

:holysheep:  so what's the spread on the whole room herming if i do this ID ---:hubba:


----------



## Hick (May 7, 2012)

not so much a fear of the entire room herming,, but it only takes a few staminate flowers to pollinate the entire room.  
Then you're there with not only a crop of sub-par product, but a boat load of useless seeds..:confused2:


----------



## orangesunshine (May 7, 2012)

:yeahthat: ---truth be told---one of these blue rhino plants hermed on me in the last run---it was very minor---less than a dozen beans on 1 plant---it was a very late herm---forced an early harvest---and frankly was just luck of the draw it didn't seed the whole multi strain room---just took my 4th set of cuts for the perpetual of these BR and now i am beginning to worry a bit---


----------



## orangesunshine (May 17, 2012)

thanks for talking some sense into me there *Hickster*---got enough on my plate---no need to be opening that can of worms

:chuck:


----------



## Hick (May 17, 2012)

lol sunshine.. not often I'm accused of talking sense "into" someone. I'm usually the guy saying "Here I'll hold your beer, GO FOR IT!"..


----------

